# Going The Other Direction



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

The wife and I are getting ready to go back to Saudi at the end of the week after being here for a month. I'm stuck using her Note to ply the net with, and it's horrible. My search-fu doesn't work. 

I want to ship some stuff to the US from here instead of taking it back to Saudi and shipping it from there. Nothing big, just souvenirs and local pre-packed foods for my sisters and their families to try. Who are you using to do this quickly and safely? The wife says DHL is the best way that she has heard of. 

Thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

yakc130 said:


> The wife and I are getting ready to go back to Saudi at the end of the week after being here for a month. I'm stuck using her Note to ply the net with, and it's horrible. My search-fu doesn't work.
> 
> I want to ship some stuff to the US from here instead of taking it back to Saudi and shipping it from there. Nothing big, just souvenirs and local pre-packed foods for my sisters and their families to try. Who are you using to do this quickly and safely? The wife says DHL is the best way that she has heard of.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry to see ya hafta leave paradise Doug. Your wife is right I think with the use of DHL as they have a contract with UPS in the event there is not a DHL office in the destination area.
You might also try Fed-Ex.
Sure a shame you have to leave the islands though!

PS. She probably just has her note set up in a way to make it hard for you--so you'll buy her the latest model--LOL..


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, like I said in the vacation thread, you have to put up with the BS in order to appreciate the good. 

As far as the Note, I think it's a mixture of that and me not being electronically savvy. I REALLY need a keyboard, and not a touch screen.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

yakc130 said:


> Yeah, like I said in the vacation thread, you have to put up with the BS in order to appreciate the good.
> 
> As far as the Note, I think it's a mixture of that and me not being electronically savvy. I REALLY need a keyboard, and not a touch screen.


I know exactly what ya mean. I always considered a tablet as a form of medicine or the stone tablets that Moses had the 10 commandments on.
Now my wife bought me a computer"tablet" just a few days ago and I'm still trying to figure out how {and then remember} all it takes to work the silly thing. Kind of cool I guess but I think it's best used as a paper weight!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Notebooks, tablets, laptops*



yakc130 said:


> Yeah, like I said in the vacation thread, you have to put up with the BS in order to appreciate the good.
> 
> As far as the Note, I think it's a mixture of that and me not being electronically savvy. I REALLY need a keyboard, and not a touch screen.


I've seen mini key boards for sale that you can hook up to your tablet they run about 500 peso's, pretty cool but still small, you wouldn't have to deal with the screen, these are sold every where.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I've seen mini key boards for sale that you can hook up to your tablet they run about 500 peso's, pretty cool but still small, you wouldn't have to deal with the screen, these are sold every where.


Yea, great idea and I remember seeing these in a shop in a local mall close to us. I remember seeing a wireless mouse for them too. 
I'll have a look next time out..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tablets are different*



Jet Lag said:


> Yea, great idea and I remember seeing these in a shop in a local mall close to us. I remember seeing a wireless mouse for them too.
> I'll have a look next time out..


This is my first time at working with tablets, I bought ours from an in-law for 1000 peso's, called a Share Android, I had to delete all the garbage that he had installed on it and start from scratch. When I deleted his email information that's when I had all sorts of problems and I couldn't figure it out for weeks, finally found some helpful articles on my issue and got it fixed, some apps don't work well with my tablet so I had to download earlier app versions of Skype and Facebook, with out the apps and correct applications the tablet barely works but with the correct applications it's like a computer now, really handy and a back up when the wife is hogging the computer. 

Going to have another ASUS desk top computer built next month, my hobbies have become my wifes and kids hobbies now. :confused2:


----------

